# JPW Culebra or Aire Sabertooth for the Grand



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is some JPW info on rowing frames also.

http://www.jpwinc.com/pages/images/nrsframepartsandprice2013.JPG

And the JPW loaded with gear and rowing frame.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

So I have rowed a Sabertooth a lot this season and as you can see you can't really load any gear in front of the oarsman. I can carry some overnight gear in the back. It is a fantastic boat. 12.5 feet long. Jack has an 11ft and 14ft Culebra. I think the 11 would be really small for the grand but the 14 would carry quite a bit of gear.


----------

